

Show HN: FastBrowz [bigkittylabs]- Reddit, Hacker News browsing for the lazy - bigkittylabs
http://fastbrowz.com/
All, We are reddit&#x2F;hacker new addicts like you and ended up creating these plugins that let you go through comments (which is the best part) when you&#x27;re in a hurry.
We would love to hear your feedback. Let us know if you want the plugin enable browsing for other sites.
BKL
======
bigkittylabs
All, We are reddit/hacker new addicts like you and ended up creating these
plugins that let you go through comments (which is the best part) when you're
in a hurry. We would love to hear your feedback. Let us know if you want the
plugin enable browsing for other sites.

\- BKL

